# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Ask/Tell Me About >  >  Tell Me About Drawing Trees

## poog

I want to try and sketch a tree, and it isn't going to have leaves as it is wintertime up here in Ohio.

I was wondering how I might go about doing that, because these trees have a lot of branches and they are all over the place.

Do I start with the trunk, and work my way up?

This really isn't urgent, but it'd be nice if someone gave me a few pointers before I went out and sketched one.

Thanks bundles!  :tongue2:

----------


## DeepBlue

Here's a link to a site that gives some tips on drawing (just found it myself).

Drawing is a lot about seeing. There's no specific method of drawing a tree; what you're doing is trying to get its shape onto the paper by seeing its dimensions/shape properly.

Try to look at it as an outline, look at how it grows from the trunk and sort of 'branches out' from the main part. So yes, start from the bottom and just work in pencil lines. You shouldn't have too much of a problem from there.
 :smiley:

----------


## poog

Hey, thanks, DB!  :tongue2: 

That gives me a little more confidence.

----------


## Robot_Butler

The hardest part about drawing trees, for me, is their connection to the earth.  Pay special attention to how its trunk meets the dirt and how its roots deform the ground beneath it.

Other than that, just start drawing the branches the same way they grow, the trunk splitting into multiple branches, which in turn split into smaller branches, and so on.

Post your drawing when you're all done  ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

Trees have a fractal pattern, start with the trunk and go out to the branches, they should be quick, fluid strokes.

----------


## guitarboy

or rather...

Draw the trunk, gradually geting thinner, then the branches coming out. The leaves can be strokes, which in my opinion, is the easiest way to do it.

----------


## DestFinis

I draw an outline of a bush and a rectangle underneath it.

There you have it folks.  A tree.

----------


## poog

I'm going to start sketching one nao. Wish me luck!

And thanks for those pics, guitarboy! Are those yours?  :tongue2:

----------


## poog

... What do you think?

----------


## Grod

> I draw an outline of a bush and a rectangle underneath it.
> 
> There you have it folks.  A tree.



Ha ha ha you are hilariou- no.

----------


## Venomblood

That's how you draw trees.

----------


## poog

> That's how you draw trees.



OH! I totally see it now!

----------


## DeepBlue

Great drawings guitarboy and poog. You've got the natural flow of the trunk and branches.

----------


## guitarboy

> I'm going to start sketching one nao. Wish me luck!
> 
> And thanks for those pics, guitarboy! Are those yours?



The first one, not the sexond.

----------


## poog

> Great drawings guitarboy and poog. You've got the natural flow of the trunk and branches.



Thanks, man!  :tongue2: 





> The first one, not the sexond.



Nice job!  ::D:

----------


## Grod

Damn good poog. Only thing, the leaves look kind of weird.

----------


## poog

> Damn good poog. Only thing, the leaves look kind of weird.



Thanks, Grod.

The leaves I sketched were slightly mangled and torn from the winter winds.

But I agree, they do look weird. lawl

----------


## Howie

Hey here is a tree I drew for my dad.
I pay most attention to the trunk obviously.

But as with almost anything establishing a light source is important. Defining the shadows and such.

----------


## guitarboy

I no see it.

----------

